# Anyone know where the 61 rag suge knight built for tupac ended up?



## Thisistank (Aug 15, 2014)

Tupac died before the car was done. But it was eventually finished and was last seen at some body shop in LA where suge was trying to take possession back. 

Just wonder if anyone knew where it ended up. 

White with red inset into the trim. It was lifted on 13x7 Daytons when first done. Had a mural of tupac on the back. 

Anyone know?


----------



## bigmike83fleet (Mar 12, 2013)

Any pics


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Last I heard it was painted black and driven by some guy named Alonso in the movie Training Day.


----------



## bigmike83fleet (Mar 12, 2013)

I seen a 63 red with tupac in the death row chair


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

RobLBC said:


> Last I heard it was painted black and driven by some guy named Alonso in the movie Training Day.


X2


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

it prolly got injected with teh aids and died


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

that six one had the top welded back on cuhh


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^ LOL


----------



## Thisistank (Aug 15, 2014)

Pic


----------



## Julz (Aug 5, 2015)

Thisistank said:


> Pic


I've been trying to get one. You must have watched that murder rap on tv


----------



## Thisistank (Aug 15, 2014)

I did! Just wondering what ever happened to it. 

I've been procrastinating on buying a rag 61 since the early 90's. Kick myself for not jumping on one when the prices were doable. They just keep climbing now. I'll still get one, just waiting for the right one to come along.


----------



## Julz (Aug 5, 2015)

Thisistank said:


> I did! Just wondering what ever happened to it.
> 
> I've been procrastinating on buying a rag 61 since the early 90's. Kick myself for not jumping on one when the prices were doable. They just keep climbing now. I'll still get one, just waiting for the right one to come along.


I hear you on that one bro. That's my actual dream car. Been shopping for a few years myself.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

from what I heard they turned it back to stock so it sell better at auction,i bought parts off tupacs 61


----------



## WestupLa (Jan 28, 2013)

2Pac's 1961 Impala convertible was for sale years ago, I do not know about its current condition or whereabouts. As for Suge Knight's 1963 Impala convertible it is currently owned by rider from Hightimes CC out of pasadena. I will upload pictures if need be.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

2pac had an orange one as well


----------



## Marcos8810_ (Jan 31, 2016)

The last I heard on it was that a guy in Temequla California owned it. He sold it but kept the trunk for the mural. This guy is the same guy who sold my dad his old 60 Rag. (Prestigious 60)


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

what strikes me is how the mural and setup looks kinda so-so compared to what the dude could of afford if he wanted to :dunno:


----------



## aron81 (Oct 5, 2015)

Silentdawg said:


> what strikes me is how the mural and setup looks kinda so-so compared to what the dude could of afford if he wanted to :dunno:


LMAO thats what i was thinking the mural looks like it was done at a flea market and the juice is just a basic garage set up... Weird?


----------



## aron81 (Oct 5, 2015)

BIG Perm....I mean Worms 61 was better anyway!!


----------



## Tank080 (Jul 20, 2011)

Lats time I saw it was years ago at the Outlaws crib shortly after Pac passed. It was covered an chill'n in the back part of the driveway. Wish she was available back then for sell but no-way anyone was hearing that back then so close to his passing. R.I.P. Brotha Pac, i was a pleasure to have worked on music projects.


----------



## el jr (Apr 12, 2011)

I wonder if this is the Impala that Suge tried to pay Tupac with when he owed him money. I remember watching a documentary on TV like 10 years ago about what happened with Tupac's estate after he passed. Apparently, he was almost completely broke when he died because his money was poorly managed and he never really kept track of what or how much was going where to who knows who. The documentary did give some truth about the rumor that Suge owed Tupac money for "All Eyez On Me" and well long story short, Suge supposedly tried to pay some of what he owed to Tupac with an Impala that was worth $75k or so. I'm not sure if this is THE Impala but you never know, it could be.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Mods, please change topic title to " anyone know where the 61 rag the crybaby snitch built for the convicted sex offender ended up? 

Thanks the real Eminem


----------



## Empee (Jul 28, 2021)

Thisistank said:


> Tupac died before the car was done. But it was eventually finished and was last seen at some body shop in LA where suge was trying to take possession back.
> 
> Just wonder if anyone knew where it ended up.
> 
> ...


Found it in el monte ca


----------

